# Stock Notice: Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS III in stock at Adorama



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2018)

> Adorama has stock of the brand new Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS III. The world’s lightest 400mm f/2.8 lens!
> *Key Features*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 6, 2018)

Kudo's to Canon on this one. Amazing how much they were able to improve the handling. Had a chance to do a side by side with the V2 and it's an impressive reduction in weight and much better balance. I guess it's a bit lighter but I would say very comparable to the new Sony in handling. Wasn't able to check IQ but I'd expect it's at least equal to the already excellent V2. 
Canon demonstrates once again why they are the market leader in telephoto lenses. Didn't expect them to obsolete my 600 F4 so quickly but you can't hold back progress. Doubt I'll upgrade but looking forward to trying the new 600. A similarly built 500 V3 might tempt me though.


----------



## nonac (Dec 6, 2018)

I’ll be curious to see the tests to determine if there is any difference in IQ. If not, I’ll be buying a V2 for $3K less. Not concerned with the weight as I’ll always be using it on a monopod or tripod.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 7, 2018)

Not on my wish list, but absolutely on my delusion list.  I'd just as easily settle for a version II.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 7, 2018)

Weight reduction looks very nice but not sure about the price and loosing 400mm.


----------



## slimenta (Dec 10, 2018)

Mine arrives in the AM!


----------



## Elston (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone know when the new 600mm will ship?


----------

